# Spyware Programs



## TripleSeven (Aug 28, 2004)

Just thought I would share this with everyone....

I read an article on Spyware programs in some PC magazine and they reccomended a combination of two programs to get rid of spyware and other related parasites on your computer. Before, I was using two free programs and continued to have problems. One is Spy Sweeper 3.5, from www.webroot.com. Its $30 a year and after running both of my free programs, it found 17 problems and over 550 traces of spyware that the others didn't pick up! My internet runs much better and I also have the free program Spybot Search and Destroy, which eliminates a couple things that spy sweeper couldn't. Well worth the $30 a year, especially since i have DSL and am always connected. Just thought I would share... Its made a HUGE difference.


----------



## john77 (Jan 25, 2005)

SpyBot Search and Destroy is good. I also have a free program called Spyblaster that stops spyware from being placed on your machine (whereas Spybot removes spyware already on your machine). I currently work in the IT industry (but I am taking the CC test in April in an attempt to switch careers) and we put both of these programs on all of the computers in our company. Highly Recommended.


----------



## Danman1116 (May 7, 2002)

Yea Spybot Search and Destroy is good...I use both that and a program called AdAware...you can download it on www.download.com both are excellent programs


----------



## SOT (Jul 30, 2004)

You need not pay for the BEST spy ware searching software in the industry.

Spybot SD
AdAware 
Hijack This


Also Microsoft has antispyware software availible now and it does a pretty good job, finds some stuff the others didn't.


The key is to UPDATE the defs EVERY week, just like anti virus software.
The biggest problem is unpatched systems that allow exploits to run. I've seen guy clean their system and with an unpatched copy of IE, they were right back where they started an hour before in about 10 minutes.


----------



## TripleSeven (Aug 28, 2004)

I rand Spybot S&amp;D and my other old program, xoftspy before running Spy Sweeper and both missed a LOT of problems. The Sweeper has features you can't get with free programs. Worth looking into...


----------



## EOD1 (Mar 11, 2004)

i run adaware also, McAfee finds spyware also.


----------



## Foxracingmtnridr (Feb 23, 2003)

This is the best!

It's Microsoft Anti Spyware Beta edition. It finds everything that Spybot doesn't and that adaware doesn't even deeprooted stuff. It's amazing and i runs real time.

Scott :rock:


----------



## ShakeEmDOwn016 (Nov 2, 2002)

I just purchased Spyware Doctor. I think it's pretty darn good! It picked up lots of things that Spyware Search and Destroy missed. I think it was $25.00. I got the link from TUCOWS.COM


----------



## k9sheriff (Dec 15, 2003)

Just to add to Foxracingmtnridr comments about Microsoft antispyware(beta).I just used Plumchoice.com to clean out my harddrive of everything that adware and spybot could not get out and Plumchoice installed Microsoft antispyware(beta).They told me it's been out about a month and is the best there is.It runs in real time continuously cleaning out the computer.So far it's been far superior to anything else.Definately download it!


----------



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

The microsoft antispyware is only avaible for XP
and 2000 none of the early programs.


----------



## badogg88 (Dec 17, 2003)

I just ran my Spybot and Adaware last night, today I downloaded Microsoft, and it found 11 new threats. I like it!


----------



## 82PSTSB (Apr 6, 2004)

I use spybot search and destroy also and it works really well. I also use SpyKiller, which was about $25/year and that does a good job too. Together it seems that they both get rid of everything and it was well worth the money.


----------



## CJIS (Mar 12, 2005)

If you do not mind spending the money Webroots I would say is the best out there right now. If you are looking for free antispyware programs i would say for Windows XP users use the Microsoft Antispyware Beta. For every one else use Spybot S&amp;D. Also on a side note Javacool Software has a program called Spyware Blaster it's a great free program that blocks websites that are spyware sites. In other words it blocks the source before it gets to your computer.


----------



## Barbrady (Aug 5, 2004)

Ditto on McAfee:

"McAfee's detection and removal functions placed it among the best antispyware tools we've tested". PC Magazine, June 8, 2004


----------



## j809 (Jul 5, 2002)

Microsoft Anti Spyware the best by far, beats everything else I had on there.


----------

